# Dart frogs in the news!!



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

see... Amazing species of the Amazon - Bing Videos

This shows new species discovered in the past decade and these include summersi, benedicta... etc.. 

Peter Keane
JungleWorld


----------

